# mp3 streamen? wie lange? 30 sekunden?



## drella (21. Mai 2005)

hallo,

weiss jemand wie lange ich musikdateien im netz streamen darf, ohne dass man rechtlich probleme bekommt. ich hab da mal was von 30 sekunden gehört. stimmt das?

vielen dank für jeden tipp...

grüße
andré

http://www.roteraupe.de


----------



## laCrizz (22. Mai 2005)

Was willst du denn streamen? Deine eigene oder fremde Musik?


----------



## xxmaRIKxx (20. Juli 2005)

rofl wenn es sein eigenes wär würde er nich fragen 

ich hätt jetz auch 30sek gesagt 
aber is auch so ne hören-sagen info


----------



## sisela (21. Juli 2005)

Hi,
das kommt doch ganz darauf an, von welchem Anbieter du diese Musik streamst. Wenn dieser sagen wir mal ein paar Titel zur Verfügung stellt, ist er verpflichtet dafür eine Gebühr zu bezahlen, damit die Künstler, Verlage und Label auch etwas davon haben. (Wenn es nicht seine eigene Musik ist!)
Wenn dieser Anbieter also legal Musik ins Netz einspeist und dafür Gebühren bezahlt, kannst du soviel Musik hören wie du möchtest. Man kann allerdings nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen, ob es sich um einen seriösen Anbieter handelt.
Wenn der Anbieter dies allerdings ohne Gebnühren abzudrücken macht und du dies auch weißt, könnte man die rechtlich irgendwie verfolgen. Falls jemand Lust dazu hat. ;-)


----------



## Crashtestdummy (12. September 2005)

Also streamen kann man doch an und für sich nur von Radiosendern, oder?

Ich laß da ab und zu schon mal den PC nen ganzen Tag über das Programm aufnehmen.
Das ist ja auch nicht verboten, wenn ich das (mittelalterlich) mit Kasette mache. In dem Fall zahle ich auch Rundfunkgebühren.

Bei einem Internetradiosender sehe ich das aber ähnlich. Er finanziert das eben durch Werbung. Falls ich da unwissentlich "kriminellen" Tätigkeiten nachgehe, bitte ich um Information. ;-)


----------

